# Haunted Yards



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey guys... If you're bored I have my new website update finished and I need 21 people to click the like button to get facebook to release the short URL on my local haunt group.

So if you happen to visit and like my site... click LIKE please. lol

www.hauntedyards.com


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

One like from me!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

One like from me. You're just a few hours away. I'm in the Barrie area.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Done!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

one like from me!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, you get a like from me for a nice site, but how do I turn off the lightning track?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Done!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Done, Hey, look we could be long lost twins...


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Did done dat!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Love the site sorry I'm not on Facebook


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

One like from me too. I like the layout!!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Pretty snazzy. Liked.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Got a like from me.


----------

